# List of good PSP games! Stat!



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm considering getting a PSP games, the only one i really know i wanna get is LBP, but are there any others you guys would recommend?


----------



## muffun (Feb 19, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops

:s


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 19, 2010)

Monster Hunter


----------



## PoxyLemon (Feb 19, 2010)

Bleach heat the soul 6

that is good 

and so if FF:CC


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 19, 2010)

The ones that are good.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> The ones that are good.


=|


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 19, 2010)

LBP, 
GTA:CT Wars.
Silent hill shattered memories
Gran Turismo


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 19, 2010)

Patapon 1+2
Locoroco
Secret Agent Clank is pretty good if you are an R&C fan.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 19, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> LBP,
> GTA:CT Wars.
> Silent hill shattered memories
> Gran Turismo


GTA:CTW Sucks, and without the DS stylus minigames things even worse.

Also 

*I 

: |


----------



## Griever (Feb 19, 2010)

This particular post was one of mine from a similar thread. I thought I'd like you all to see it here, seeing how it was somewhat overlooked in the previous thread. 


> Ahhh birthdays. I remember all the great birthdays I had. But you know what? I never made a list. You know why? I'll tell you why. I never made a list because the whole "making a birthday list" is just another way the media is controlling our world. I mean, everyone does it, so why is it such a big deal? I'll tell you why. It's all about the money. MONEY MONEY MONEY! Is all "Big Brother" cares about. What would they ever do without their MONEY!!?? They want little kiddies to make out their lists for their birthdays and Christmas so their parents can go out and spend ALL their money on useless things the kid will eventually forget about in the upcoming months. The whole world focuses on "OMG WHAT AM I GONIG TO BUY NEXT?" I have something to tell to all of you: You don't have to be like this! Be different! Save our planet from the impending disaster that the media is creating.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 19, 2010)

Griever said:
			
		

> This particular post was one of mine from a similar thread. I thought I'd like you all to see it here, seeing how it was somewhat overlooked in the previous thread.
> 
> 
> > Ahhh birthdays. I remember all the great birthdays I had. But you know what? I never made a list. You know why? I'll tell you why. I never made a list because the whole "making a birthday list" is just another way the media is controlling our world. I mean, everyone does it, so why is it such a big deal? I'll tell you why. It's all about the money. MONEY MONEY MONEY! Is all "Big Brother" cares about. What would they ever do without their MONEY!!?? They want little kiddies to make out their lists for their birthdays and Christmas so their parents can go out and spend ALL their money on useless things the kid will eventually forget about in the upcoming months. The whole world focuses on "OMG WHAT AM I GONIG TO BUY NEXT?" I have something to tell to all of you: You don't have to be like this! Be different! Save our planet from the impending disaster that the media is creating.


LBP Has endless replay value.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 19, 2010)

Griever said:
			
		

> This particular post was one of mine from a similar thread. I thought I'd like you all to see it here, seeing how it was somewhat overlooked in the previous thread.
> 
> 
> > Ahhh birthdays. I remember all the great birthdays I had. But you know what? I never made a list. You know why? I'll tell you why. I never made a list because the whole "making a birthday list" is just another way the media is controlling our world. I mean, everyone does it, so why is it such a big deal? I'll tell you why. It's all about the money. MONEY MONEY MONEY! Is all "Big Brother" cares about. What would they ever do without their MONEY!!?? They want little kiddies to make out their lists for their birthdays and Christmas so their parents can go out and spend ALL their money on useless things the kid will eventually forget about in the upcoming months. The whole world focuses on "OMG WHAT AM I GONIG TO BUY NEXT?" I have something to tell to all of you: You don't have to be like this! Be different! Save our planet from the impending disaster that the media is creating.


Shut the hell up please.

Star Wars Battlefront: Renegade Squadron
Star Wars Battlefront: Elite Squadron
Prinny: I Can Really Be Hero?
Assassin's Creed: Bloodlines
Rock Band Unplugged
Any Disgaea game if you're into RPGs
Medal of Honor Heroes
Final Fantasy, the really obvious
Ratchet and Clank Size Matters/Secret Agent Clank

Off the top of my head. And Mod Nation Racers PSP, whenever that comes out. Which is sometime soon.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Griever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think my bro already has both Battlefronts, so i can always borrow his, i was looking at Prinny but i was kinda thinking "wtf" while reading Wal-Mart's description for it  I don't think i can get Assassin's Creed due to the rating D; And Rock Band unplugged... Isn't that the one where you need to keep switching between instruments?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but it's not to hard. You only have to nail like 2-6 notes unless you hit a solo, then you switch to the next instrument.

And trust me, Prinny is funny. And fun.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 19, 2010)

Dissidia: Final Fantasy is good if you don't mind a fighting game with heavy RPG elements and sexually ambiguous men. Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII is also good because Cloud is used very rarely.

Wild ARMs XF is a great tactics RPG if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah okay.

I might look at Prinny again, check it out.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 19, 2010)

PSPGo Free Game

And thinking back, I don't see why Assassin's Creed has M rating. Not that much gore and maybe there's a swear word here and there.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> PSPGo Free Game
> 
> And thinking back, I don't see why Assassin's Creed has M rating. Not that much gore and maybe there's a swear word here and there.


I thought PSPGo was kinda junky? :s


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but hey, free game. 




I'm tired, so I'm not thinking straight. >:


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2010)

PSPGo if you wanna spend $250 with one free game. And have a decent memory card with 4 gigs (Although you can sometimes max it out to 32 gigs in one.) Although it has 16 gigs to start with. AND! When it comes out, definitely get Fat Princess: Fist Full of Cake.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, fair enough 

Which PSP would you recommend?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PSP 3000 is one of the best ones.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything but the first PSP or PSPgo


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the difference between the 3? (Unless there's more i'm missing? :S)


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the PSP 3000 has a microphone and instead of the home button, a PS button.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any differences between the battery life?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 20, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so, but transitioning from the PSP 1000 to a 3000, I get alot more power. And the 3000 has Skype, a mic, and better backlights or something.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, how long is the battery life exactly? :s


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2010)

I had the first PSP.

B)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 20, 2010)

4-6 hours maybe?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> 4-6 hours maybe?


Ah, okay, not too shabby.

I was looking at some games, how good are these games?

Tekken 6
SoulCaliber
Patapon 2


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 20, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Play Patapon 1 First, then ask me about Patapon 2.

They are both incredible games, and the story is great.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 21, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah really? Cool.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 21, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And before you get either of them, download and beat the demos, in the first on you get a special weapon for beating the demo, and the second you get the Lordly Hairpiece which allows one of your Patapon to take no status effects.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 21, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=o I'll keep that in mind.

And sorry for asking so much questions, guys XD


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

...Another question.

What would you guys recommend for an extended battery?


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 22, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ...Another question.
> 
> What would you guys recommend for an extended battery?


You recharge the battery via cable right, if that's the case, I don't think it'd make a difference, worst case scenario you play a game while it's charging.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just thinking about getting one, since in a few weeks i'm going on a 24+ hr. drive.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 22, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I say, that's different then.    Extended Battery life would be good then, as long as it doesn't cost too much extra, and make sure you bring the DS too, and you're all set.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DS, DSi, Ipod, and PSP, i think i should survive xD I should bring a surge protector (Or whatever they're called )


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 22, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, yeah that'd be a good idea.


----------



## Nightray (Feb 22, 2010)

Final Fantasy; Dissidia. Get it~


----------



## m12 (Feb 22, 2010)

I would have to agree with Master Crash and say Soul Calibur: Broken Destiny.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2010)

Another solution is a car charger. Just plug it into your car, and it's got a plug where you can charge, etc.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 23, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I would have to agree with Master Crash and say Soul Calibur: Broken Destiny.


How would you rate the game?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 26, 2010)

Another thing, what SD card would you recommend? 8 GB? 16 GB? etc.


----------



## Riri (Feb 26, 2010)

Guess the discussion has kinda changed, but i just finished playing through the original MGS from the PSN shop and it was a great game. It's only 10$ USD, so I definitely recommend it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 26, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Another thing, what SD card would you recommend? 8 GB? 16 GB? etc.


You don't need a big memory stick unless you plan on downloading a lot of games and shows.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might actually. Especially if he gets LittleBigPlanet and Gran Turismo or any other game that has DLC. Unless you buy them from the PSN, the DLC data stays there. I'd 16 personally, but whatever you can get above 2 gigs is recommended if you plan on getting a few games Crash. And make sure it's a Pro Duo or whatever that is, they're the only ones that fit as far as I'm aware.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 26, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least 1 gig is good.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a one gig. I ran out of space on that with only 3-4 game saves. And I deleted all the unnecessary objects off it too.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 26, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah, how big were these save files?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty big. It doesn't take much to fill up a gig honestly.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 26, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16, got it.

Aware of the price range?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2010)

Well thanks for all the help everyone, i finally got it! =D


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 9, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Well thanks for all the help everyone, i finally got it! =D


What games you got?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, so far Smackdown vs. Raw 2010 XD 

I'm also borrowing some of my bro's games, Battlefront, 2 and Renegade, and some other ones.

Planning on getting LBP soon =D


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 9, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you gonna get Patapon 1 and 2?

ANd if you want to share my PSN account so you can get Patapon 2 for free, just PM me.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly, looking into it =D

Also looking into Soul Calibur.

Eh, i don't think my Dad would want me to get free stuff from a stranger :T


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 9, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then whatever you pay for on PSN I get for free also, win-win situation if you ask me.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly.

But still, strict parents :T


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 9, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't like I am gonna make your PSP into a bomb over the internet, XD


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, you still aren't gonna convince me, or my dad for that matter xD


----------



## John102 (Mar 9, 2010)

You must get patapon!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 9, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> You must get patapon!


+1


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 9, 2010)

Anything racing


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 9, 2010)

Daxter


----------



## Gnome (Mar 9, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Daxter


First get Jak: The Last Frontier.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 9, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.1.3*, depriving people of paychecks. >:U

@Crash: Have you seen the Comics for sale in the PSN store?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't gotten it to connect yet :c


----------



## Thunder (Mar 11, 2010)

Few questions, can you turn down the brightness settings? And I keep trying to connect to the internet, but something messes up and says "Cannot obtain IP address"


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 11, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Few questions, can you turn down the brightness settings? And I keep trying to connect to the internet, but something messes up and says "Cannot obtain IP address"


There should be a button beneath the screen next to the PSP logo that's got a square on it, press it. 

As for the Internet, do you have to input Mac Address or any of that nonsense?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 11, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, cool. 

I'm... really not sure xD


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 11, 2010)

Dissida: Final Fantasy. 

...And that's the only one I've actually played.


----------



## Nic (Mar 11, 2010)

Just wondering, found a great deal at a store for a PSP, I'm just wondering if there is any first person shooters that internet capable.  If so can somebody link me up to a video or something?


----------

